# For Those Interested In Such Things (PCUSA Related)



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 7, 2011)

The latest in a long line of "renewal" movements in the apostate PC(USA) has released a "Statement of Faith" that they are asking their folks to read and assent to. You can read it at the link.

http://www.fellowship-pres.org/wp-content/uploads/Draft-of-the-Theology-12-7-2011.pdf


----------



## John Bunyan (Dec 7, 2011)

OK. I am sincerely disgusted by those American/European apostates that do everything Scripture forbids, embrace secularism/relativism and start just dissing the Bible when it goes against their misguided ways.

What is going on in there people? Seriously, everyday that I read Mohler's website I see some new absurdity: Atheist Bishops, Priests praying toward Mecca, Gay/Lesbian Churches, pastors that say Christ is not the only way, the fact that atheist pastors cannot be disciplined in Holland because, apparently, theirs is a common position.

Why do these people become pastors/bishops if they are not Christians, do not believe in Jesus nor in the Bible, and, worst, some are even atheists! How can an atheist be ordained bishop? Doesn't anyone read their CV's anymore? Why would an atheist want to be a bishop? And who would ordain him? And why aren't these guys excommunicated?

Kinda off topic, sorry, but I had to say it.


----------

